
YC Office Hours in Prague – Sept 22 - dwaxe
http://blog.ycombinator.com/yc-office-hours-in-prague-sept-22
======
omg99
How often does YC visit other countries?

~~~
tlb
In the next few weeks YC partners are speaking in 11 other countries:
[https://blog.ycombinator.com/yc-office-hours-
in-11-countries...](https://blog.ycombinator.com/yc-office-hours-
in-11-countries-this-fall)

~~~
daveguy
I hope these are split among several YC partners. A tour of 11 countries in a
few weeks sounds like a nightmare. Over a few months it is an all expenses
paid trip around the world, but a few weeks. Eek.

